# My good buddy and a jackson county stud!



## WACKEM&STACKEM! (Dec 9, 2008)




----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Very nice deer!


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Nice buck, Congrats.


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice buck


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Purty boy!!!!


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Stud!


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Great buck!


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Whats the guys name that shot it? Was it Rick?


----------



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

Dang it man, that is a stud.


----------



## love to hog hunt (Nov 1, 2009)

good job:thumbsup:


----------



## mcole (Oct 5, 2007)

yes sir...that's a stud 8...what did he score looks to be a high 130's" 8pt. NICE.


----------



## Fig Newton (Oct 4, 2010)

I would put it on my wall!


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM! (Dec 9, 2008)

Pinksnappercatcher his name is not rick...michael he hasn't been scored yet...will let u know though when he is scored!


----------



## jedisme (Apr 1, 2009)

Where in Jackson County was he shot?


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 1, 2008)

Nice one congrats to him!!!


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM! (Dec 9, 2008)

He was killed right off 73


----------

